# White Pockets, Northern Arizona *Sept.17-19*



## LittleMike (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm going to be heading to White Pockets in northern Arizona from September 17th-19th, and would like to meet some of my fellow TPF'ers if anyone would be in the general area. I have yet to explore this mystical area, but after seeing so many photos I am finally going to be taking the plunge. Here's a few links to different photos I have found from the area:

Photography Excursion &#8211; White Pocket, Arizona « Mac Danzig Photography 

White Pockets Photo Gallery - vermilion cliffs national monument map

I am planning the dates around the moon phases, as to hopefully be able to capture some long-exposure star streaks as well. 

One word of caution: it is accessible only via a capable 4wd vehicle. If anyone would like a ride in through the worst of it with me just let me know in advance.


----------



## LittleMike (Sep 11, 2011)

Throwing out a bump real quick. 6 days left!


----------

